# fotodiodo para robot sumo



## narios (Nov 17, 2009)

Buenos dias a todos!!
Estoy trabajando en un proyecto para la universidad en el que tenemos que construir un robot sumo. Estoy teniendo problemas para encontrar un fotodiodo adecuado que me ayudea encontrar al oponente dentro del circulo de combate ya que este mide unos 3m de largo.
El oponente lleva un LED rojo modulado a 2048 Hz
me podriais recomendar alguno?
muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 17, 2009)

narios dijo:


> .....Estoy teniendo problemas para encontrar un fotodiodo adecuado que me ayudea encontrar al oponente dentro del circulo de combate ya que este mide unos 3m de largo....


Si el problema es sensibilidad, ¿ Por que no colocas un fototransistor ?.


----------



## narios (Nov 17, 2009)

Lo había pensado por el tema de que son más sensibles pero como los fotodiodos son más rápidos había pensado en utilizar uno de esos...
De todas maneras, si utilizo un fototransistor me podrias dar algun ej de cuál utilizar?. Porque en la carrera nos dan mucha base física de como funciona un fototrt o un fotodiodo pero luego te pones a manejarlos y hay tantos que no se cual escoger!!!! 
Empecé mirando por Responsividad a la longitud de onda del rojo (650 nm) pero la distancia máxima a la que es capaz de captar la luz roja del LED emisor como lo miro en los datasheets????
Gracias y lo siento si mis preguntas son de demasiado novatilla....


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 17, 2009)

Hay muchos, pero no se cuales se pueden encontrar en tu país, mira en las listas de tus proveedores.

http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores

Respecto a la frecuencia, es baja, no tendrás problemas con ninguno.

La distancia la buscas como sensibilidad, mas sensible = mayor distancia.
También puede ser que este expresada como una relación luz --> corriente


----------

